# B-17G "Chow Hound"



## Littlegoose36 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone have a photo of this plane. I looked on the net and can't find 1 picture. I have decided to create Chow Hound with my 1/48 "G" kit but the paint reference guide is in black and white and not very clear as to the seperation lines between colors. Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Heinz (Feb 13, 2009)

Found this profile.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice work Alex! I'll have a look through my stuff and post anything I find.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2009)

Have a look there as well :

1/48 B-17 CHOW HOUND by Harry Doucette


In the Zip file there is an enlarged the second pic with the profile.


----------



## Littlegoose36 (Feb 13, 2009)

SWEEEEEEET, Just wondering if there are 2 different versions of this plane. The top one has no red on the wingtips and tail, the bottom color pic does. I know 2 different crews had this plane. Did some crews change paint schemes when they got a new plane? You know "out with the old, in with the new".


----------



## Trebor (Feb 13, 2009)

let's see a wing with a coin comparison, shall we? I wanna see how big it is, cos I'm planning on getting the 1/48th B-17G, myself.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2009)

Littlegoose36 said:


> SWEEEEEEET, Just wondering if there are 2 different versions of this plane. The top one has no red on the wingtips and tail, the bottom color pic does. I know 2 different crews had this plane. Did some crews change paint schemes when they got a new plane? You know "out with the old, in with the new".




Although the red colour is clearly seen on the fin in the B&W pic, it is unvisible on wingtips and stabilizers.But It doesn't mean that these areas weren't painted with red.I think that the red paint was on upper surfaces only.
Concerning your question in the second part of your post, I think the crews change couldn't be the reason for these changes in paintings generally.They might have changed arts or name of an aircraft but the red markings were signs of units, groups, sometimes just for quick ID.So they couldn't change that for themself.The upper profile without the red fin can be a mistake or a scheme of painting which had been used before these red markings were introduced.
There is a possibility that he bomber was badly damaged and needed to be repaired.Then the camo scheme could be refreshed with the new red markings.But it is my idea only and I'm not sure if I'm right.Rather I'm wrong.


----------



## Littlegoose36 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I can't help you with the comparison cuz I haven't started it yet, but I can tell you that the Revell 1/48 kit has a wingspan of 25 15/16" (65.9cm) and a length of just over 19" (48.7cm) (according to the box anyway).


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2009)

The Bomb Group adopted the red as a recognition colour, I think in early 1944, or late 1943, I'd need to check. The fin was red, as were the outer wingtips, top and bottom, and the tailplanes, top and bottom. The code letters would have changed from the earlier yellow, to Neutral Gray at this time.
Robert, it is big when built, and needs a lot of room. The attached pic of my (unfinished) model might give you an idea, if you look at what little background is visible.That light coloured wooden thing the board is sitting on is a chair!


----------



## Trebor (Feb 13, 2009)

heh, pretty big! would you mind putting a pound coin on the fuselage or something? Ive got a pound coin a good friend of mine sent me a lil bit back.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 14, 2009)

OK Robert, will do. The pic shown previously was one 'on file'; I'll take a couple more, with a Pound coin, and other recognizable objects, to give an idea of size. I'll post them in an hour or so. 
Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 14, 2009)

The only pic I could find was the same as the one Wurger posted. But, here's a pic of some rather weathered B17G's pf the 381st, also part of the Ist Bombardment Wing, who used the red markings. The camouflage pattern and codes show up well.
Robert, here's a pic of the model, with a Pound coin on the wing, and a tape measure in front. Should give you an idea of size.


----------



## Trebor (Feb 14, 2009)

wow, hehe that is amazingly huge O_O


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice stuff Terry.
Even in 1/72 scale B17 is very big model.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 17, 2009)

Sure are Wojtek and I've got an F and G to build


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2009)

So go ahead.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2009)

I built the 1/48 B-24 and the B-17 when I was...younger, flipping huge so they were/are! 
Never built the B-29 though....


----------



## machine shop tom (Feb 21, 2009)

A few years ago I finished the B-17G. Later I did the BF109G6. Here they are together.

tom


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice Tom, and good to see you back. Hope tou are well.
Terry.


----------



## machine shop tom (Feb 22, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Nice Tom, and good to see you back. Hope tou are well.
> Terry.



Thanks, Terry. I've been quite busy with the kids, work, and getting back into my gun hobby. I'm just about finished with the F-4, still pecking away at it.

tom


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 17, 2010)

This thread is old but does anyone know the crew?


----------

